# Did you enjoy Crufts ??



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

This was my first time at Crufts - I went on saturday and had a fantastic time. Really enjoyed the whole day. I was amazed at the size of the event and the number of halls and trade stands, I just wish we had been able to go for 2 days and stay over.

Well done to the organizers for such a fab event and for putting it on Crufts TV - it was great to watch Best in Show live.

Looking forward to Crufts 2010

Puppy Love x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy Love said:


> This was my first time at Crufts - I went on saturday and had a fantastic time. Really enjoyed the whole day. I was amazed at the size of the event and the number of halls and trade stands, I just wish we had been able to go for 2 days and stay over.
> 
> Well done to the organizers for such a fab event and for putting it on Crufts TV - it was great to watch Best in Show live.
> 
> ...


And hopefully with your lass


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I havent actually heard what won? can someone tell me? usually would have watched it but obviously couldn't this year.

*Heidi*


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

The Sealyham Terrier won Best In Show.
We were working hard this year on the Breed booth up on Discover Dogs, were the majority of the time it was about 6-8 people deep so we didn't get to see a whole lot of the show. I showed two of mine on Friday but we had huge classes and unfortunately didn't get placed, but never mind there is always next time.
From what we did see of Crufts it was just as busy as it has always been, it just goes to show that people will make up their own minds when it comes to what they like and dislike.
I got all my shampoo's and grooming stuff to last the year too.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## P.Petstop (Jan 31, 2009)

Crufts was online CruftsTV / Watch Live You can still watch the whole of Crufts on there if you pay £9.99 till end of March.


----------



## AngieW (Mar 11, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed Saturday, especially as Labrador Sh Ch Sandylands Pressed for Time was Best of Breed. He is sire of our black boy Zandawn Time & Tide for Rhymsglo and half brother to our chocolate boy Zandawn Flagship of Rhymsglo :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We enjoyed crufts although I missed having a dog with me to show Button had decided to be in season for 6 weeks. She has now gone out of season:cursing:why couldn't she have done that a week ago:mad2:.It was actually nice not to worry about the dog and be able to go and walk round the stands. Normally my son comes with us and he will sit with the dogs so we can go for a walk round then he goes of on his own but this year he is taking his GCSE's so I told him school was more important.

Our Holly's dad CH Barnesmore Celtic Tiger won the dog CC his 4th and only about 20 months old. He is also the dog we are planning on using in our Freyja later this year.


----------



## leopard_print (Mar 8, 2009)

YES YES AND YES!!

I love Crufts so much it makes me cry. Every year I enjoy it, despite the aching shoulders etc from carrying everything!

I also thought the online coverage was fabulous too.


----------



## tori (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all 
I loved crufts:thumbup1:
Was anyone there on hound day?
Did anyone watch the ex racing greyhounds and take any pictures?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

tori said:


> Hi all
> I loved crufts:thumbup1:
> Was anyone there on hound day?
> Did anyone watch the ex racing greyhounds and take any pictures?


I was there on hound day. My ex racer was entered in the bitch class but due to her being in season she was absent.I didn't get any photos as we were up at the whippet ring with the breeder of my whippets. Were you showing aan ex racer?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

I was there on the Sunday in Hall 1, brilliant not over crowded. It seems to get better each year even the loo queue wasn't that long LOL. my friend got BOB with her greyhound this made him up.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> And hopefully with your lass


Hey Tashi...you never know...but Im still happy gaining the experience at the open shows. I think I would be too scared to show at Crufts...its just so massive and all those people .....ooohhhh!!!!!!!

Puppy Love x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I enjoyed it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy Love said:


> Hey Tashi...you never know...but Im still happy gaining the experience at the open shows. I think I would be too scared to show at Crufts...its just so massive and all those people .....ooohhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> Puppy Love x


No you wouldnt you would take it all in your stride, probably be nervous in the run up to it but once in the ring it will all disappear :thumbup:


----------



## tori (Mar 12, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I was there on hound day. My ex racer was entered in the bitch class but due to her being in season she was absent.I didn't get any photos as we were up at the whippet ring with the breeder of my whippets. Were you showing aan ex racer?


yes 
my ex racing dog won his class.........but i do,nt have any pictures:crying:
lots of photos were taken by others but i'm not sure who the photographers were !!!
we had a great day anyway- not just because he did so well - but because he enjoyed himself so much.
i rehome ex racers and i wanted one to put on my website to show what potential these wonderful dogs have outside racing.
Home


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

What a shame we missed you. I know more people who show whippets as I also show them so we were at their ring all day and missed the greyhounds. Some of the show greyhound people can be a bit snotty. I also have a show bred but I don't show him very often as he was hit by a car nearly 2 years ago and has never put his weight back on since.

My bitch is Bodell Button at Oakmoorehill she was 3rd in the ex racing bitch class last year with my son. It was her first ever show she'd never seen so many people or dogs before and I was really looking forward to showing her myself this year but thats bitches for you coming in season when you don't want them to.


----------



## tori (Mar 12, 2009)

i,ve got a bitch as well but i did,nt take her cos she just doesn't like loud noises - bless her- so i just stick to smaller shows with her.
but shes neutered and i have a letter from the kc allowing me still to show her.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I need to have Buton speyed this year but it was the first time she's had a proper season last year she had a funny season so I wanted to wait until she' d had a proper one


----------



## tori (Mar 12, 2009)

she must be quite young!
all mine are oldies - 6, 7 and 8 - trying to talk my other half into another one!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She's 3.She came to us straight from her trainer she was for sale as a race dog and so we bought her not to race but to show as we particulary wanted a black and white border collie marked. Her photo is in my gallery


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

I was there Friday and Saturday and it was brilliant because it seemed for once it was all about the dogs and not the crowds of people just there for the shopping.

Got thrown out with my boy which I expected but the father to my Calida got BOB in Spanish Water Dogs.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

briarlow said:


> I was there Friday and Saturday and it was brilliant because it seemed for once it was all about the dogs and not the crowds of people just there for the shopping.


I agree , i thought the KC did a good job, it gets better each year.


----------



## laitke11 (Mar 26, 2009)

I had a great day too, first time there and my boy won his class - so proud. Felt it was such a great day and all the pre-show fuss didn't spoil the day (hound day we were there) and there were no undercover reporters in sight.

Think next year I'll try and go on the Sunday too as would be a great day without your dog to worry about - dog shopping heaven!

Lisa & Elvis (RR)


----------

